# Halal Meats



## JM (Jan 26, 2010)

Any thoughts on Halal meats? Are they better for you, less fat, etc?


----------



## TimV (Jan 26, 2010)

I ate Halal in SA. You can be sure that there's no pork, shell fish, blood, carrion, etc.. in the meat, and that the animal was killed humanly. They do do a blessing to allah, though, and some people find that offensive. It's not all that different from Kosher, and those things which are different don't amount to much. If I recall correctly Camel can be Halal, for example, but not Kosher.

I've posted here before that I often didn't buy it when other Christians knew about it, since it was offensive to many. But to me there wasn't any difference in Halal Malay shishkabobs, which are delicious, and Kosher chicken or pickles. And especially in Africa, Halal and Kosher are good ways of knowing you're not eating road kill or someone's pet, so while I usually lived around Reformed butchers, it was a nice alternative when I was away from my town.


----------

